# Taz can barely bark!?



## Fran (Apr 11, 2013)

Hello folks. I finally decided to register on this great forum because Taz, my 13 year old GSD is nearing the end of the line. He has serious hip problems but seems to keep up with his usual good appetite and good humor, though he sometimes can get somewhat aggressive due to pain I suppose. Following the many good suggestions I found on this forum, I think I have been able to ease some of his problems. Yesterday, I noticed that his usual loud bark had turned hardly audible, as if he suffered from laryngitis or something. Is this something normal with older dogs? I had dogs before but never seen one do this. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks 

Fran


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

Interestingly enough I just read this article the other day and noticed it said "You may also note a hoarseness or loss of volume to the bark." 

Symptoms of Degenerative Myleopathy / IVG Hospitals


----------



## Fran (Apr 11, 2013)

Wow, thanks. I have been reading on the subject lately but this link is the best, most informative one on the subject that I have seen. Thank you very much.

Fran


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Laryngeal Paralysis keep an eye on him, maybe give the vet a call. 

I know older dogs lose the quality of their bark just like older people have more feeble sounding voices, but I would check in with the vet - always good to be ahead of things. 

I am glad the forum helped to make his senior years better!


----------



## Fran (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks for the tip. I will surely keep an eye on those symptoms

Fran


----------

